# Guess The Horse Breed!!!!!!



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

omg im totaly not sure maybe welsh x qh x no idea how tall


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

welsh, quarter horse, and paint


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

he is 14'2 paint is 1 breed


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

paint x tb x POA????


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

paint x welsh x shetland?


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

we said paint and arabian


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

is part welsh? and i think paint too


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

paint + arab + draft?


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

nope


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

paint x arab x haflinger???


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

paint+haffy(haflinger)+POA


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

lildonkey8 you are missing 1 breed!!! good luck


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

paint x haffy x welsh?
paint x arab x POA
paint x arab x haffy


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

equiniphile you won it was haflinger-paint-arabian!! you can post your picture!!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay....this is Arthur. 23 yrs old, 14.3hh. Not a cross, one breed.....(pssst, if you notice the pattern he moves his legs in it helps....)


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

quater horse


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

any of these
paso fino 
quater horse
arabian


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh wow I'm smart, I have it written in my signature


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Paso Fino ?


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

do i win?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep, for my stupidity of having it in my signature xD LOL ur turn


----------

